# Prosthetic Leg Tips for below-knee amputee



## Six-Two (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey guys, 

My friend lost a leg to a motorcycle accident a few years ago. The amputation itself was voluntary, since it would've taken multiple muscle grafts with no guarantees, vs. "we cut the leg, fit you with a prosthetic, and you can play basketball again in a year or two." 

That was kind of misleading, because since then his myriad fake legs have been nothing but trouble for him. They slip off, chafe his legs raw, fill with farty air pockets that squelch at every step... and most importantly, are too rough on his stump to play basketball with. 

My question is does anybody have some recommendations as far as manufacturers, "lifehacks," or specific technologies for a below-the-knee amputee that wants to be physically active? 

As I'm sure you're aware, anything north of a peg leg made out of an old table leg is retardedly expensive, and it's not like he can return them after a trial run. Wondering if anybody around here might be willing to chime in with some pointers so I can pass the info on to my buddy. I don't want to pry as I know it can be a sensitive subject, but I feel like their testimonials might carry a lot more weight than "Hey, I just read some shit about this new leg, so you should go invest $7-10,000 in it." 

Thanks in advance, and if this is the wrong place to post this feel free to let me know and I'll ask elsewhere. 

Best,
-62


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 29, 2014)

Six-Two said:


> Thanks in advance, and if this is the wrong place to post this feel free to let me know and I'll ask elsewhere.
> 
> Best,
> -62



You're good, dude.  While I don't have any advice personally to give (thankfully), there are many of us on here who may be able to give you some advice, be it from a professional viewpoint or first hand experience.  Hopefully they'll have some info that will be of some help to you.


----------



## Six-Two (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks, Kitty. I was reading a thread about somebody's leg rehab on here (common decency precludes me from mentioning them unnecessarily), so I figured it'd be a good place to ask.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 29, 2014)

There are way too many variables to make a call here, and yes, after helping a friend with an AKA, and spending a LOT of time at WRNMMC with not just that individual but many others, I have a little experience/exposure to prosthetics.

Key 1 - a good, no, a great prosthetist is a must.
Key 2 - there is no one size fits all prosthetic - what does he want to do in it....  daily wear vs running vs mountain biking vs swimming vs ruck marching
Key 3 - as an a BKA, what kind of ankle is he comfortable with?   Some of the ankles alone can cost upwards of $30K, but a good one depending on use can be had for 5-15K  AHA or TFA combinations of knees and ankles are a LOT more expensive.

The prosthetist is the key, and resizing the socket will be an ongoing process, although not as bad as for a higher amputation.

From what you have described above, the guy has a crappy prosthetist, he needs to find  new one, preferably one who has worked with recent veterans.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 29, 2014)

The basketball in a year or two, is a statement that is taking an awful lot for granted. As your friend is discovering, that basketball in a year or two may not be the case at all. There is an element to consider that is seldom thought of at first blush, and that is the general physical condition of the amputee. The greatest medical advances are seen in times of war, and are learned first by soldiers, and their care givers. The soldiers that are fitted for a prosthetic device, are generally in pretty good shape; and know how to stay that way. That physical discipline is not so common outside active military life. The new prosthetic device will be only part of the problem the new amputee will have to face. The discipline of a soldier may also need to be learned. Soldiers already know what it takes to ruck 40 pounds of gear or more for miles on end, day after day. The parts of the body that need to adapt to a prosthetic device are already primed, and ready to go. The nonmilitary amputee is likely less able to make the transition. It will mean more work than expected.

If there is a good path to follow, I would suggest *hooking up with care providers who have military experience under their belts*. That background brings so much more to care arena than can be explained. As my colleague @ xSFmed has pointed out, life with a prosthetic device is a dynamic process. The process demands much from the amputee, and the care team. Constant adjustments, will take place as the amputee learns the device, and the care team adjusts to the amputee. I wish your friend the best, and thanks for thinking to ask here.


----------



## Six-Two (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for the tips, @x SF med - though I should clarify, he's not .mil. That said, prior to the accident he had a soldier's activity level - he wanted to train for the Paralympics, but real life and a shitty prosthetic got in the way. He's been working with a doc from UCLA Medical Center and a Plastics guy out of Beverly Hills if I recall correctly, so their pedigree is considered pretty infallible. But given the litany of complaints he's had about the legs he's had over the years, he's talking to a dude who specializes in extreme sports prosthetics.

@Red Flag 1 - thank you for your contribution. Seemed like the best place to ask. He was in pretty great shape pre-accident. It's wobbled since then, though he does tend to whip back pretty quick. Although he was pushing a deuce and a quarter to a deuce and a half at one point (at 6'1")... 

Can anybody recommend a solid prosthetics guy who might be a good fit for my friend?


----------



## x SF med (Dec 31, 2014)

Look near one of the military bases in CA....  best I can tell you....  and a great prosthetist may recommend a doc he works with, it is a partnership among Pt, MD, Prosthetist that will ensure success.


----------



## Six-Two (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks @x SF med - latest update is he rolled his ankle (the flesh-and-blood one) and is pending an MRI, but also fucked up his carbon fiber leg shell so he may be starting from scratch. Just an unending stream of shit luck for my boy of late. :/


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Six-Two said:


> Thanks @x SF med - latest update is he rolled his ankle (the flesh-and-blood one) and is pending an MRI, but also fucked up his carbon fiber leg shell so he may be starting from scratch. Just an unending stream of shit luck for my boy of late. :/



Very sorry to hear of his ankle injury. Let's hope he has not sustained a fracture, needing surgery to repair it.


----------



## Six-Two (Jan 3, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Very sorry to hear of his ankle injury. Let's hope he has not sustained a fracture, needing surgery to repair it.



Well, I think if he gets another he gets a free one, so there's that at least. :/

On a serious note, thanks, and I'll keep you guys apprised, assuming you're interested. 

Thanks,

6-2


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Six-Two said:


> Well, I think if he gets another he gets a free one, so there's that at least. :/
> 
> On a serious note, thanks, and I'll keep you guys apprised, assuming you're interested.
> 
> ...



I'm always interested in progress post amputation, however; it is better dealing with the injured first hand. Much is lost in dealing via the internet, and not in person. Here, we are dealing in the third person, and it does reduce any value we might add. At best, this becomes an academic exercise; if you will.  We wish the best for your friend, and hope his luck turns around. If you have any questions, please give a shout, as there is value in the discussion. Perhaps there may be answers to questions others may have.


----------

